# Davis (Radiation Shield VS Fan Aspired Radiation Shield)



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 11:40)

Conforme prometi noutro tópico em tempos, aqui estão os resultados da comparação entre os 2 RS da Davis.

Foto dos dois RS instalados a aprox. 1,7m do solo. Mesmo modelo de sensor da Davis.







Dos vários dias em que testei este cenário, escolhi 2 com condições atmosféricas completamente diferentes. O dia 30 de Abril com algum vento e pouca radiação solar e o dia 11 de Maio com céu limpo e pouco vento.

Em cada gráfico estão os valores de temperatura/radiação global/vento registados a cada minuto. Na legenda, os extremos registados por cada sensor de temperatura.











As minhas conclusões...

À primeira vista, fiquei espantado! Estava realmente à espera de encontrar diferenças significativas durante o dia, mas durante a noite, nem por isso.

- O FARS permite ler o valor efectivo de temperatura do ar. O sensor está bem protegido e o ar dentro do FARS só entra sugado por uma ventoinha que funciona 24H por dia e mantêm o ar dentro da camara do sensor em constante circulação.

- No RS, a circulação do ar é passiva. Quanto maior a intensidade do vento, maior a circulação de ar dentro do RS. A bolsa de ar dentro do RS, fica sujeita ao efeito térmico do material do RS se o ar não circular com a regularidade desejada (pouco vento).

Isto explica em parte, porque o RS tem máximas mais altas e mínimas mais baixas.

No fim do dia 11/5, com vento praticamente inexistente, é possível verificar o maior "nervosismo" das leituras no FARS, enquanto no RS a descida é gradual e linear. No dia 30/4 ao fim da tarde, quando o vento soprava com maior intensidade, o comportamento dos 2 RS's foi muito semelhante.

Conclusão: Estou muito satisfeito com o FARS, garante-me extremos fiáveis.

Aconselho o RS para quem esteja numa zona muito ventosa e/ou tenha a estação montada no topo de um prédio. Se o sensor estiver muitos metros acima do nível do solo, normalmente corta nos extremos. O RS pode ajudar a minimizar essa diferença.

Próximo teste, mudar este RS para perto do meu anemometro (10 metros) e comparar com o FARS a 1,7 m do solo.

Venham as vossas opiniões...


----------



## Z13 (19 Mai 2011 às 12:39)

Excelente estudo! 

De facto, 1,2ºC de diferença nas máximas é significativo... mas todas as estações oficiais quer automáticas quer com o abrigo de Stevenson não são "aspiradas", pelo que, para considerarmos os nossos valores para fins estatísticos, creio eu que deveríamos optar pelo RS tradicional com o fim de não adulterarmos os resultados...

"forçar" o ar pode ser considerado como colocar o RS à sombra, ou seja, os resultados serão sempre diferentes dos "padrão".


----------



## AnDré (19 Mai 2011 às 13:18)

Bom estudo Hotspot! 

Em termos de valores mensais, já tens dados que te permitam ver uma diferença na média da Tmáx, Tmin e Tméd do RS para o FARS?


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 13:54)

Z13 disse:


> "forçar" o ar pode ser considerado como colocar o RS à sombra, ou seja, os resultados serão sempre diferentes dos "padrão".



A questão que se coloca é mesmo essa, o que é o padrão? Supostamente estas são 2 instalações padrão que apresentam resultados diferentes. Podem estar as 2 "correctas" ou as 2 "erradas".



AnDré disse:


> Bom estudo Hotspot!
> 
> Em termos de valores mensais, já tens dados que te permitam ver uma diferença na média da Tmáx, Tmin e Tméd do RS para o FARS?



Ficam os valores médios de 1 a 18 de Maio:


----------



## vitamos (19 Mai 2011 às 14:17)

Parabéns HotSpot por este elucidativo estudo! 




Z13 disse:


> De facto, 1,2ºC de diferença nas máximas é significativo... mas todas as estações oficiais quer automáticas quer com o abrigo de Stevenson não são "aspiradas", pelo que, para considerarmos os nossos valores para fins estatísticos, creio eu que deveríamos optar pelo RS tradicional com o fim de não adulterarmos os resultados...
> 
> "forçar" o ar pode ser considerado como colocar o RS à sombra, ou seja, os resultados serão sempre diferentes dos "padrão".



Questão muitíssimo pertinente Z13!
Na minha actividade profissional executo muitas vezes medições de temperatura. Contudo, e embora sejam trabalhos de relevância, evito usar a expressão medições "rigorosas" de temperatura. E porquê? Não porque aquilo que faço não implique seriedade. Implica sem dúvida! Mas o que é certo é que de todos os parâmetros que possamos medir,  a temperatura é sempre o parâmetro mais problemático! Pode ser influenciada por muitos aspectos... Desde a velocidade do ar circundante, ao instrumento de medição em si, a fenómenos de transmissão de calor, efeitos radiativos, etc, etc...

As condições padrão em si, apenas existem para comparação de valores! E ainda bem... se não existissem então toda a climatologia deixaria de fazer sentido! É por isso que o rigor nas medições dentro dos padrões "minimamente exigíveis" é de extrema importância na observação meteorológica! 

Contudo o factor "temperatura" há-de ser sempre motivo das maiores discussões. Porque o próprio conceito de temperatura tem muito que se lhe diga!


----------



## Z13 (19 Mai 2011 às 17:15)

vitamos disse:


> Parabéns HotSpot por este elucidativo estudo!
> 
> 
> As condições padrão em si, apenas existem para comparação de valores! E ainda bem... se não existissem então toda a climatologia deixaria de fazer sentido! É por isso que o rigor nas medições dentro dos padrões "minimamente exigíveis" é de extrema importância na observação meteorológica!



É isso mesmo que eu penso! 

Não menosprezando a questão do tópico que vem confirmar na prática aquilo que já todos desconfiávamos, (a medição da temperatura do ar é mais fiel se o ar estiver em ligeira circulação, do que se estiver mais "estático" dentro do RS) mas a questão das comparações com as normais do sec. passado está sempre sujeita a uma série de erros associados que devem ser tidos sempre em conta:
1ºerro de comparação: A resolução dos sensores actuais é superior à dos termómetros de há 30 anos.
2ºerro: Mesmo assim, o erro associado aos sensores aumenta bastante nos extremos de temperatura, tipo -10ºC e +40ºC, o que gera em si mais um erro.
3ºerro: Hoje a máquina substitui-nos e tem sempre a mesma fiabilidade nas leituras enquanto antigamente o observador que ía ao abrigo observar os termómetros estava sujeito a erros de paralaxe e todos dependíamos do rigor com que efectuava as leituras.... 
4ºerro: As estações que antigamente se situavam na periferia das cidades hoje têm de conviver com construções a menos de 20/30 metros de distância e em todas as direcções....

E outros existirão que possam inquinar as comparações!

Agora voltando ao tema, creio que é de facto uma melhoria na fiabilidade das leituras a utilização sistemática de FARS!


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

Curiosamente, dizer que o fars é mais fiável... peço desculpa mas não sei se usaria essa palavra. Fiabilidade acaba por refletir, não obrigatoriamente o valor real (será que existe?) mas sim um valor coerente. A fiabilidade mede-se pela repetição de uma medida dar valores próximos entre si, ou, ao contrário, existir uma grande dispersão (imprecisão).

Uma temperatura medida com um FARS por um sensor bom, não será a temperatura medida por um bom termómetro no abrigo de stevenson. Ai estamos a entrar na questão da exatidão, que é bem diferente da precisão.
(desculpem estas banalidades)

Confesso que ainda só passei os olhos nos gráficos. Mas foi o próprio hotspot que notou o nervosismo do FARS no final do dia 11. Como explicar isso?
Aqui pode surgir alguma falta de maturidade da minha pessoa: porque motivo as minimas no fars são mais elevadas? (ou se quiserem no RS serem mais baixas).

Confesso que tenho algumas cautelas com a questão do FARS. A termodinâmica da coisa não me parece simples e seria interessante juntar uma variável à questão : a humidade. É só uma sugestão. E o Hot deve ter esses dados.

Parabéns ao Hotspot pelo trabalho e partilha!


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Sim, pode-se falar em exactidão e não em fiabilidade.

Uma coisa é certa, as normas da OMM "dizem" que os 2 sensores estão instalados correctamente. É confuso pensar nisso quando em certas alturas os valores lidos são tão diferentes...

Este estudo vem provar, na minha opinião, diversas coisas:

 - Radiation Shield's, sejam passivos ou activos, da Davis ou outra marca/artesanais, podem mostrar resultados diferentes.

- É realmente importante ter o sensor bem protegido. Mas isso já sabíamos.

- Mudar de modelo de estação ou RS no mesmo local de observação, torna complicado comparar dados antigos vs dados novos.

- A teoria de alguns membros de que o RS não permite registar mínimas  tão baixas e por isso devem ventilar, cai por água abaixo.

O porque acho eu que o FARS é mais "exacto"? Pelo simples facto de quando o RS actua em modo "FARS", ou seja, sem muita radiação solar e com vento moderado que permite uma maior circulação de ar, os valores passam a ser muito semelhantes entre os dois.

Mas como já referi, podem estar os 2 correctos ou os 2 errados. É mesmo muito complicado chegar a uma conclusão.

Bernardino, não coloquei os valores de H.R. porque são bastantes semelhantes entre os 2 sensores. Nos quase 2 meses de teste, a diferença nunca foi superior a 3%. Em mais de 95% dos registos é igual ou com uma diferença de +-1%.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Mai 2011 às 20:26)

Hotspot,
eu não quero relacionar o valor da humidade! Eu não disse isso.

Eu gostaria de estudar a relação entre a diferença de temperaturas RS/FARS em função da humidade.
Penso que pensaste na variável vento e radiação, certo? eu penso na humidade, por causa da interação entre as moléculas de água no ar com o sensor.

cps
bernardino


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mai 2011 às 20:52)

Ok, então é facil. À noite a HR é mais elevada e durante o dia mais baixa.


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Mai 2011 às 21:37)

HotSpot disse:


> Ok, então é facil. À noite a HR é mais elevada e durante o dia mais baixa.



estamos bem dispostos, que bom.
Mas se fizer um gráfico que tenha nas ordenadas T rs - T fars e a humidade nas abcissas somos capazes de ver qualquer coisa. Esse gráfico teria de ser feito para uma hora específica do dia, por exemplo 4h a manhã para eliminar o efeito da radiação.
Penso que seria interessante.
Sem mais.

Bernardino


----------

